# Utah Bowmen Banquet



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Utah Bowmen Association is holding their annual awards banquet Feb 2nd at the Utah State Fairgrounds at 7:00 pm. Price is $25.00 dollars if paid in advance or $30.00 at the door. This gets you a great meal, raffle tickets, door prizes, and a great time! We will be having a live auction where many great items will be sold. We will also be auctioning a LE archery Fish Lake elk tag and a LE Filmore Oak Creek Premium elk tag as well as a Central Utah turkey tag.

Contact the following for tickets/reservations:
Jay Walk: 435-884-3401
Bart Hansen: 435-850-8115

Thanks and I hope to see a lot of you there!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If you like archery hunting and a good meal get your tickets and make it to this. They will have a guest speaker(TBA) but last year it was ralph and vikki and they were great. And like PRO said tons of raffles and great food, and we will make sure it all gets served on a bead of beans :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> If you like archery hunting and a good meal get your tickets and make it to this. They will have a guest speaker(TBA) but last year it was ralph and vikki and they were great. And like PRO said tons of raffles and great food, and *we will make sure it all gets served on a bead of beans* :twisted:


That's it, you are pulling double duty now, set up and serving beans! :shock: :wink:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > If you like archery hunting and a good meal get your tickets and make it to this. They will have a guest speaker(TBA) but last year it was ralph and vikki and they were great. And like PRO said tons of raffles and great food, and *we will make sure it all gets served on a bead of beans* :twisted:
> ...


That should be good for you. I will make sure you get as many as you want.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Bump.


Thanks! 8)


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I will see if I can, I have a baptism that day to be a part of, with a get together after. Its Bryan's (that came on the sheep transplant) daughter. I might still be able to break away after and come. We'll see.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

suave300 said:


> I will see if I can, I have a baptism that day to be a part of, with a get together after. Its Bryan's (that came on the sheep transplant) daughter. I might still be able to break away after and come. We'll see.


Just be there !!! Wuzz !! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We will also be auctioning a LE archery Fish Lake elk tag and a LE Filmore Oak Creek Premium elk tag as well as a Central Utah turkey tag.


The 2008 Conservation Permit list only shows UBA with two archery deer tags. Is the list wrong?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... t_list.pdf


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > We will also be auctioning a LE archery Fish Lake elk tag and a LE Filmore Oak Creek Premium elk tag as well as a Central Utah turkey tag.
> ...


There was a filing error by UBA when obtaining these permits. UBA* will* acquire the two archery deer tags, but not until some paperwork is straightened out. So, in order to still have a couple of tags to auction off, MDF will be selling a few of there tags at our banquet. Then UBA will sell ours at a later time. This was all about the 503c filing for tax purposes, UBA tried to do it as last year and we got caught up in some red tape, no big deal as it about rectified as we speak, but we didn't want to sell our tags until it was a done deal.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Pro.

Hope you guys didn't make an error with the IRS. They have a record of being reasonable about the first error but get real anal after that as if they're looking for any excuse to make trouble. Another organization I once worked for was two weeks late because the bookeeper was hospitalized. The IRS hounded the organization for 3 years after that, almost like an extended audit.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UBA should be fine. We had to form a new non-profit company for the 503c tax-exempt status. We started Utah Bowmen for Habitat, and it's just a matter of getting the paperwork through the slow red tape process. We have a couple of atty's that are doing the legal work free for us, they are UBA members and great guys. We'll be fine, we justed wanted to err on the side of caution on this. The two deer tags will be should once we get the green light from the suits.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like a good deal. Are you going to head up the new organization?

If you folks ever need a laborer, cement finisher, carpenter or equipment operator for one of your projects, just sing out.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

PRO, I am going to be able to come after all. How do I pay in advance and get a ticket to come?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sauve300, just tell me how many tickets you need by the end of today. Then I'll get with you on the money part later.

Thanks for the offer finnegan. I'll keep you in mind if we ever need to take you up on the generous offer.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am just going by my lonesome. So just give me one ticket. 

Thanks, Erik


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll hopefully have a number for you by the end of today.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro, I sent you a PM.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Pro, I sent you a PM.


Nice chatting with you, look forward to meeting you Saturday. Looks like a lot of UWN members will be there.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro did you get my PM?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Pro did you get my PM?


Yes, but I deleted it before I wrote down your phone number.  Try sending it here again, please. I think Friday won't work for setting up for me, so I will round up some help for Saturday. Let me know if that works.


----------



## 300WIN (Dec 13, 2007)

Pro are you a member of UBA? IIf so I was wondering if you no a familey member of mine. Let me know I will send you a PM. 300 WIN


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not only a member........Yes, I am a member. Shoot me a PM! You have peaked my interest.


----------



## 300WIN (Dec 13, 2007)

I sent you a PM pro let me know I to am interrested......who you are


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

What building is this event being held in?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> What building is this event being held in?


It is being held in the grand ballroom.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Bart, thanks for posting this on the forum. My wife and I really enjoyed being there and seeing what UBA is all about. It was nice to meet you and to rub elbows with some of the other great people in the archery community. I thought the speaker did a great job, I would like to go on just one of the hunts he has been on. By the end of the evening my wife was asking when I was going to sign up. She was really impressed by how much money and time people were willing to donate to conservation projects and thought this was organization worth supporting so she signed up the whole family. We were also impressed by the amount of money raised that evening to help feed the deer. Look forward to seeing and working with you at future UBA events and hope to meet others from the forum.....

Hope I am as lucky in the big game draws as I was in the raffle. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It was nice chatting with you as well. You and treehugnhntr cleaned house on the raffle drawings.

Thanks for the reminder on the money raised on the spot to help feed deer, in less than an hour people ponied up $1000.00! Thanks everybody who stepped up, every dollar helps.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great banquet. I'm gonna have a great time using all of the gear I picked up! Actually, it was kind of embarrassing having to keep walking up there.

I was also really impressed by how much everyone gave for the feeding program. Bart short changed it. It was closer to 1200 bucks. Way to go everyone.

It was good to meet a few more guys from the forum.


----------

